

CodeSchool - NodeJS : Free Pass - reji
http://go.codeschool.com/Q_Jr7g
I reached Level 4 for the &quot;Realtime web with NodeJS&quot; course, within 12 hrs of using CodeSchool. Here&#x27;s a two day free pass to review some of their material.
======
reji
A two day pass to CodeSchool. I reached level 4 on the 'Realtime web with
Node.js' course in about 10 hours. Pretty good material.

